# Acclimating Right Now!



## Jhowell (Jul 5, 2009)

Got my 5 RBP's an hour ago drip acclimating them now in a bucket, pH levels in my tank are about 7.9 and the pH levels in the bucket are are around 7.0 I have the tubing doing the drip acclimating and an air stone in there to aerate the water. Also the temperature in the tank is 79.1 and it's 71.3 in the bucket. Any suggestions or help you may offer all 5 are in the bucket together.. How long should I wait?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Not long... I'm gonna say half hour?

Just let it go 'til the water temps are within a couple/few degrees.
Congrats on your new pygos!


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

You could do a cool-water change in the tank to drop the temp a little bit more to meet the bucket temp. I would put them in the tank about 45mins to an hour after being dripped. After they are in the tank, make sure you leave the tank and room lighting off, or very low to not stress them out any more than they currently are. Reds are very hardy and versatile when it comes to shipping and moving them. If you have any more questions, please refer to this pinned thread on Acclimation. Keep us updated and good luck!


----------



## Jhowell (Jul 5, 2009)

awesome! thanks guys i noticed ammonia is sometimes a problem but in my case it isnt bad at all bucket water is at .25 ppm or less!







thanks again!


----------



## Jhowell (Jul 5, 2009)

EDIT: Everyone is good and happy! Pics soon guys! Sorry for all the posts I was kinda stressing (probably more than the fish haha)


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Congrats on your new pygos! How long did you end up dripping them for?


----------



## XiDiS (Aug 27, 2011)

Congrats on the new RBP... im not to far off from getting mine, if everything goes well







Did you get them shipped to you? or buy them local?


----------



## Jhowell (Jul 5, 2009)

shipped.


----------



## Jen75 (Sep 9, 2011)

Congrats on your new children









Hey guys, what does 'drip acclamation' mean? I understand that shipped fish are medicated so they are-let's say "Relaxed" for the trip. I am so fascinated by my one adopted Caribe, that I had a thought today about getting another tank set up for some babies of my own!


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Drip acclimating is when you slowly introduce water from the tank to the water they came in. It slowly matches the temperature, pH, hardness, and everything so it doesnt shock the fish when you put it in its new tank. It greatly reduces the stress of the fish. There are a bunch of articles on different ways to do it.


----------



## Jen75 (Sep 9, 2011)

Jhowell said:


> EDIT: Everyone is good and happy! Pics soon guys! Sorry for all the posts I was kinda stressing (probably more than the fish haha)


I'm excited to see your new babies! Post pics soon


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

me too.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Pics?? Welcome to ur new babies!!!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

WELCOME.. Good choice on going with a pygo shoal.. I have a rhom an a manny, have had gibbus, sanchezi, gold spilo.. I can say the most exciting tank has always been my pygo shoal.. so much fun to watch and feed.. I like doing slow one cup water changes every 5 minutes to slowly change water param's over to normal. Many methods, I hear the drip is a very good one


----------



## Jhowell (Jul 5, 2009)

Ah sorry guys been busy with school I am going to take some photos now I just got back from class though and we had a casualty..







He was eaten all the way down to the spine! Picked up some food today and I must say they are all very full now







Pics will be posted shortly! i drip acclimated for 1 hour and 15mins btw... Due to temperature was quite a bit off.


----------



## Jhowell (Jul 5, 2009)

*Tank*








*New Babies!*
























AND here's one of my puppy







&







sorry haha









Enjoy!


----------



## Jhowell (Jul 5, 2009)

MFNRyan said:


> WELCOME.. Good choice on going with a pygo shoal.. I have a rhom an a manny, have had gibbus, sanchezi, gold spilo.. I can say the most exciting tank has always been my pygo shoal.. so much fun to watch and feed.. I like doing slow one cup water changes every 5 minutes to slowly change water param's over to normal. Many methods, I hear the drip is a very good one


I had 1 Natt before I just decided to get more! $190 later...


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

You paid 190 for five pygos!!!!!







Someone really ripped you man! Those fish are worth about 15-20 each lol.. I see you got a goldfish in there.. plan on feeding live feeders?? I hope not.. not a good way to go really but in the end they are your fish


----------



## Jhowell (Jul 5, 2009)

I just put 2 in there I am going to start feeding tilapia fillets, any other suggestions or ways in which you feed yours? Also you must include $80 in shipping costs.. and I got 5 of them so 5 @ $20 is 100 plus 86 to be exact for shipping...


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

AH!! I got ya


----------



## Jhowell (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey, came home today and had one of my P's (the smallest one) had a chunk out of his head and I have been feeding them once a day chopped pieces of tilapia filets should I be feeding them more? about 8-10 dime size pieces until I see their bellys get a little bulgy then i stop..


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

This usually has nothing to do with hunger. it's a territory issue and fighting other things out. This happens with young pygo's unfortunately.


----------



## Jhowell (Jul 5, 2009)

oh okay I see, well I have another 90gl in my room with no fish in it I had to do a water change cause the pH was through the roof because I was recently fish sitting someones oscar and finally got rid of it but I was thinking about getting the one that is getting picked on and keeping him in that tank until he gets better once the parameters are better in that tank. Sound like a good idea or should I let them duke it out because as I can understand that it will probably happen again.. They are still shoaling though.. he's not singled out or anything but there was another chunk missing again today! Ughhhh so annoying!


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Id leave them be. If one gets real hurt, like no fins left, gigantic flesh bite, then id move him to a hospital tank. Half my rbp have chomps on them. Its just part of owning juvie pygos


----------

